# Tadeusz Machl: Violin concerto



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

I recently found a fragment manuscript of the early version of the Violin concerto (1960) by Polish composer Tadeusz Machl. This fragment consists of 99 bars with the first thoughts of the composer to his violin concerto and can now be downloaded from my website:

http://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/violin-concertos/tadeusz-machl/

As far as I know the concerto is unperformed so far and this could be an interesting opportunity to have a look into the initial ideas of the composer. The final version is still available from PWM Edition.

Best,
Tobias


----------

